# Word VBA - "Page left Blank" between Sections to make all Sections start on even page



## ATC_Cov (Oct 5, 2016)

Hi, 

I am editing a huge Word Doc for my airport, which has many sections.
However some sections started on Odd pages.

I found online a Word VBA code (image 3, link to png image below), and it seems to be the only one out there, that does the job of adding a blank page to those Sections starting on odd pages (as seen in Image 1, link to png image below).
The code works brilliantly when executed  (as seen in Image 2, link to png image below). 

Our problem is that what the code only seems to be doing, is shifting the PageBreak and SectionBreak prior to the new sections that start on Odd pages (as seen in image 1) to a new page by adding another PageBreak, thus also Shifting the Section that started on Odd page to a new page, this time an Even page. (as seen on Image 2).

However, we would like that that blank page that this effectively created has written something like "Page Left Blank" with the following formatting: Centered on the whole page, Bold, Grey Colour, font Size 20, Font type Arial.

Could you help us in improving the code, or have another code to go along side it to do the job.

Kind regards, 

Chris C.

------------------------

Image 1: 
https://drive.google.com/file/d/0B0hHOBloYdVfaHlNdDM4T29LMnM/view?usp=sharing

Image 2:
https://drive.google.com/file/d/0B0hHOBloYdVfMjZCQ3ozTGM1Mkk/view?usp=sharing

Image 3:
https://drive.google.com/file/d/0B0hHOBloYdVfVWdzREdUWVlVdFk/view?usp=sharing


----------

